# Tex Pouch Review



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Tex Pouch Review*​
I have been using Tex made pouches for 6 months now and I wanted to share my thoughts. Originally I ordered 6 flat pouches and a few formed pouches that were attached to bands. They all worked so well that I recently ordered another 10 flat pocuhes and 3 more formed pouches.

All the Tex pouches measure 2 3/4" x 1". I leave the formed pouches alone but sometimes I will trim 1/16" off the top and bottom edges of the flats and punch a hole in the middle. With 3/8" ammo I don't need the 1" width, although it doesn't hurt. Bill leaves enough leather around the end hole so a mild trim on the width still leaves it very strong. The leather softens up after a short while and feels great. It's thick enough that I never get tears or bad stretching. I use the pouches for several thousand shots with no problems.

Here is a pic of 5 Tex pouches. They work great with flatbands, single thick tubes, single and double Chinese tubes.

Top pouch - formed and is on the second set of flat bands (1000+ shots)
Second pouch - flat pouch with approx 300 shots. Modified width and hole punched.
Third pouch - new, un-used. Trimmed width but no hole.
Forth pouch - flat pouch, hole punched. Double 1745s attached. Seen a few hundred shots.
Fifth pouch - formed pouch. Seen a couple sets of bands and a couple thousand shots.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Picture


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

ive never tried tex's pouches , but they look and sound great !


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

How did you get some to Canada?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Sean said:


> How did you get some to Canada?


Hi Sean,

I had them shipped to an American address and picked them up while on a holiday.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos on my pouches! -- Tex


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pouches! I put them on mine when I know someone is gonna be chuckin' rocks. I love how soft they get but never seem to wear out. 
And Tex is a pleasure to deal with and ships so quickly I get spoiled!

LVO


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I like Tex's pouches too. What I like most is that his prices are much fairer than some of the others available.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Tex pouches!!!! Thats all


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Iv gotten over 500 shots with tex flat pouches. And he plays no games when it comes to shipping. I get mine in upstate ny in two days!!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Sean said:


> Thanks for that.


Hey Sean...if you like, I can send you some. If you are interested, PM me and let me know what you would like.


----------

